# Prospect?



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

He has a very straight shoulder. He's pretty though, some recent pics would help.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah, wow, I didn't even see that until you said something... blinded by love, ha ha. Would than affect his ability to perform much? I'm not into big shows or anything but would really like to start jumping again and maybe compete a little bit. 

And, I'm asking for more recent pictures now... just waiting for a reply from his owner.
:]


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I'd want a better shoulder for jumping...front legs needs to come up. A straight shoulder also tends to produce a short choppy stride. My eventer does not have a great shoulder, but he was tall so it compensated. He's 17h.








Excuse his hooves, he hadn't been trimmed in a while.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

for some reason he doesnt look like full tb but it might just be me.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought so too when I first saw him, but they say he is... he's definitley a lot stockier than TBs usually are. Or at least the ones that I've worked with/seen. That reminds me, I need to ask more about papers and stuff also.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Sickle hocked a bit..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is quite a bit downhill but he is still young. I wouldn't mind seeing how he goes under saddle when you get some videos.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

He's standing under himself quite a bit in the first picture. He looks sickle-hocked, he has a short neck that's slightly thick through the throat latch and runs fairly smoothly into nice withers. His neck ties in strangely to his shoulders, which are much straighter than I would like. His head is coarse and a tad large, though not unnapealing with a lovely soft eye. He looks off-balance. He has a short back, nice hip, nice depth through the girth, long feet, slightly upright pasterns, and looks very downhill. 

I would have never guessed he was a full TB; he looks more like a QH or QH cross.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I got videos now! Woo!
Anyone wanna have a go at critiquing them?

Trotting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcQ0mfpTQ84

Cantering.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koJ9vMSv81w

Trotting crossrail.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fytnDMlxU0g

Cantering crossrail.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Wq2dMPwAY

Lead change.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzVZxXXG2us

Thanks in advance!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually, he's not sickle hocked. Sickle hocked is when the hock angle is too closed. He's the opposite: post legged -his hock angle is too open (straight). He's camped under though (as many post legged horses are) and that's why he is standing a little too much under himself.

Same thing as others have said. Downhill. A little thick in the throatlatch. 

Nice horse though! Cute mover. Should make a nice little hunter.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

He's a cutie. Just wondering, is this horse to lease or buy?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

He's mainly for sale but they would lease if on property. I'm not too sure as I really wanted to board elsewhere but if he's THE one than I'd make an exception. :]


----------



## What2Do (Aug 8, 2008)

Super cute!! Have you ridden him yet? That could be the clincher. And, if he has just about everything you're looking for in a horse, then that says a lot. I was just reading an article about jumper conformation, and it said not to put too much emphasis on conformation as many times it's the personality and heart that matter. You could get a horse with perfect jumper conformation who isn't willing and ends up being a worse jumper than one with some faults. You just never know. Anyway, that perspective sounded logical to me so I thought I'd share. I'm also horse shopping, and for a jumper, and the more I look (and the opinions I get) the more I realize that it is the horses personality and how you get along that should be a good part of your decision. He looks like a really nice ride, he's cute, and looks willing and relaxed. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Aubrey seems like a great horse but I don't think we're going to go see him. I was just talking to a really good friend who owns a small barn around here and she said she has plenty of horses that need to be ridden and possibly one she would love to lease out to me if I was interested. So for now I think that's what I'm going to do. I'm also not sure I'd be doing as much showing as his owner would like, she keeps saying how great of a show horse he'll be and I'm much less about that than I am just riding for fun.


----------

